# Γιατί δεν μπορείς να ψηφίσεις online



## Costas (Nov 14, 2012)

(technology review)

*Why You Can’t Vote Online*
Fundamental security problems aren’t solved, computing experts warn.

“I think when we talk about voting over the Internet, my gut reaction says: Why vote over the Internet? Why? Why are you doing this? Why? Really, why? Why? I think you need to ask that question a lot, just like a two-year-old,” he said. “There are other approaches to getting information back and forth that are better, and have better security properties. Voting over the Internet is rarely going to be the best choice. It’s very complicated, and you are asking for trouble. Would you connect your toaster to a high-tension power line? Putting a voting system online is very much like that. Would you invest your pension in credit default swaps? You want to stay away [from] complexity. You want something simple. You are entering a world of attacks and risk that you don’t want to be in.”


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

> Would you invest your pension in credit default swaps?



Χα, χαχα, χαααα!


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2012)

Ναι, κι εγώ το πρόσεξα αυτό!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

Υπερβολές. Γιατί είναι τόσο επικίνδυνη η online ψηφοφορία;


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2012)

Έχει ένα λινκ. Διάβασέ το.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

Το διάβασα, αλλά ο τύπος που τα λέει αυτά το βλέπει από την σκοπιά της ασφάλειας υπολογιστικών συστημάτων και μόνο. Είναι σωστά αυτά που λέει, αλλά ξεχνάει ότι είναι εκατομμύρια φορές πιο εύκολο να κάνεις απατεωνιά με το υπάρχον σύστημα. Το υπάρχον σύστημα δεν χρειάζεται καν άτομα με ειδικές γνώσεις σε συστήματα ασφαλείας. Γιατί είναι λοιπόν πιο καθησυχαστικό να αφήσω την ψήφο μου στα χέρια ανθρώπων; Δεν υπήρξαν απάτες στο παρελθόν; Νεκροί που ψήφισαν; Διπλές ψήφοι; Απειλές έξω από εκλογικά κέντρα; Παγαποντιές από εκλογικές επιτροπές, αντιπροσώπους και συστήματα καταμέτρησης;


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Ελπίζω να την καταθέσεις στο αρχικό σάιτ, ώστε να σου απαντήσουν αρμοδίως, και να μάθω κι εγώ. Αν το κάνεις, ενημέρωσέ μας.


----------



## Earion (Nov 14, 2012)

Το ελληνικό "χειροκίνητο" εκλογικό σύστημα, με συσσωρευμένη εμπειρία από τις παρελθούσες δύσκολες εποχές, εφαρμόζει διαδικασίες ελέγχου και δικλίδες ασφάλειας που εγγυώνται ότι δεν θα γίνει νοθεία στη διάρκεια της ψηφοφορίας, της διαλογής, της καταμέτρησης και της καταγραφής των αποτελεσμάτων. Παρίστανται (δικαιούνται να παρίστανται) πολλά άτομα, όλα με διαφορετικά κίνητρα και (ασφαλώς) αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα. Ο ένας ελέγχει τον άλλο. Πρέπει να συνεννοηθούν πολλοί τον αριθμό και με αντίπαλα συμφέροντα άνθρωποι για να γίνει νοθεία. Ορισμένα τεχνάσματα που ενδεχομένως να είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί παλαιότερα είναι πλέον γνωστά και τα αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες που δίνονται στους δικαστικούς αντιπροσώπους, που προΐστανται στη διαδικασία. Νοθεία μπορεί να γίνει σε προηγούμενο στάδιο (στην κατάρτιση των εκλογικών καταλόγων, οι οποίοι είναι μηχανογραφημένοι αλλά δεν διασταυρώνονται) ή σε επομένο στάδιο (στο πρωτοδικείο, στην επικύρωση), στην ψηφοφορία όμως όχι.

Αυτά δεν τα λέω για να υποστηρίξω ότι είναι ανώτερο το χειροκίνητο σύστημα έναντι της διαδικτυακής ψηφοφορίας. Τα λέω για να δείξω ότι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα νοθείας (όπως παλιά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

Σίγουρα παλιά ήταν πιο εύκολη η νοθεία, πάντως δυνατότητα νοθείας υπάρχει. Τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα δεν είναι τόσο ευάλωτα σε επιθέσεις, όσο νομίζει ο περισσότερος κόσμος. Χρειάζεται να έχεις πολύ ειδικές γνώσεις για να μπεις σφήνα σε ένα σύστημα υψηλής ασφαλείας και πάλι το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε τσακώσουν.

Κώστα, οι προβληματισμοί των ειδικών λογισμικού είναι πολύ βάσιμοι, το είπα και παραπάνω. Αλλά συγκρίνουν την απόλυτα χειρότερη κατάσταση ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας με την ιδανική κατάσταση φυσικής ψηφοφορίας. Εξάλλου πολλά απ' αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι αρκετά γενικά και αφορούν γενικώς την λειτουργία συστημάτων ασφαλείας, όταν οι εκλογές είναι ένα πολύ ειδικό αντικείμενο με πολύ μικρότερο φάσμα δραστηριοτήτων (βασικά είναι ένα και μοναδικό πράγμα) που χρειάζεται να λειτουργήσει για ελάχιστο χρόνο. Αυτά από μόνα τους περιορίζουν αρκετά την δυνατότητα επίθεσης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 15, 2012)

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική, νομίζω ότι πραγματικά μεγάλης κλίμακας νοθεία είναι αδύνατον πλέον να γίνει με το παραδοσιακό σύστημα, το πολύ να παίξεις μιε λίγα εκλογικά τμήματα ή λίγους ανθρώπους, ενώ μέσω υπολογιστή ίσως να είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνεις, αν όμως το καταφέρεις θα παίζεις το αποτέλεσμα κυριολεκτικά στα δάχτυλά σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική, νομίζω ότι πραγματικά μεγάλης κλίμακας νοθεία είναι αδύνατον πλέον να γίνει με το παραδοσιακό σύστημα, το πολύ να παίξεις μιε λίγα εκλογικά τμήματα ή λίγους ανθρώπους, ενώ μέσω υπολογιστή ίσως να είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνεις, αν όμως το καταφέρεις θα παίζεις το αποτέλεσμα κυριολεκτικά στα δάχτυλά σου.



Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου μα καθόλου. Αλλά κάποιος που θα αποφασίσει ότι πρέπει να κερδίσει και μπει στον κόπο που χρειάζεται για να βρει κάποιο από τα λιγοστά υπερεξειδικευμένα άτομα, ίσως είναι αρκετά αποφασισμένος για να κάνει μια μεγάλη και έξυπνη απάτη με παραδοσιακό σύστημα. Υπάρχουν αρκετές τρύπες ακόμα, πιστεύω. Γενικά παράθυρα βρίσκεις παντού αν θες να κάνεις κακό. Δεν ζούμε σε έναν αθώο κόσμο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Όσοι θυμούνται το προσηγορικό *chad*, θυμούνται Μπους και Φλώριδα, σκέφτονται ότι με ένα ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα ψηφοφορίας μπορεί να είχαμε γλιτώσει τη θητεία/τις θητείες του Τζούνιορ και παίζουν με σενάρια What if.


----------



## Earion (Nov 15, 2012)

Οι αμερικανικές εκλογές, Νίκελ, είναι συνδυασμός πολλών μαζί σε ένα. Αυτό καθιστά τη διαδικασία τρομερά πολύπλοκη, πολύ περισσότερο πολύπλοκη απ' ό,τι οι δικές μας δημαρχιακές και νομαρχιακές εκλογές (που είναι σκέτος εφιάλτης). Αν έσπαζαν τη διαδικασία σε περισσότερα κομμάτια, δηλαδή σε περισσότερες ψηφοφορίες, ώστε τα ψηφοδέλτια να είναι απλούστερα, θα γλίτωναν πολλούς τσακωμούς. Το καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι δεν συμφέρει, αφού τα μεγέθη είναι τεράστια σε σύγκριση με τα δικά μας, και είναι δικαιολογημένοι που θέλουν να ξεμπερδεύουν με τη μία. Αλλά στο σημείο αυτό (και μόνο) η δική μας διαδικασία με τα ψηφοδέλτια είναι καλύτερη.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2012)

Earion said:


> Το ελληνικό "χειροκίνητο" εκλογικό σύστημα, με συσσωρευμένη εμπειρία από τις παρελθούσες δύσκολες εποχές, εφαρμόζει διαδικασίες ελέγχου και δικλίδες ασφάλειας που εγγυώνται ότι δεν θα γίνει νοθεία στη διάρκεια της ψηφοφορίας, της διαλογής, της καταμέτρησης και της καταγραφής των αποτελεσμάτων. Παρίστανται (δικαιούνται να παρίστανται) πολλά άτομα, όλα με διαφορετικά κίνητρα και (ασφαλώς) αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα. Ο ένας ελέγχει τον άλλο. Πρέπει να συνεννοηθούν πολλοί τον αριθμό και με αντίπαλα συμφέροντα άνθρωποι για να γίνει νοθεία. Ορισμένα τεχνάσματα που ενδεχομένως να είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί παλαιότερα είναι πλέον γνωστά και τα αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες που δίνονται στους δικαστικούς αντιπροσώπους, που προΐστανται στη διαδικασία. *Νοθεία μπορεί να γίνει σε προηγούμενο στάδιο (στην κατάρτιση των εκλογικών καταλόγων, οι οποίοι είναι μηχανογραφημένοι αλλά δεν διασταυρώνονται) ή σε επομένο στάδιο (στο πρωτοδικείο, στην επικύρωση), στην ψηφοφορία όμως όχι.*
> 
> Αυτά δεν τα λέω για να υποστηρίξω ότι είναι ανώτερο το χειροκίνητο σύστημα έναντι της διαδικτυακής ψηφοφορίας. Τα λέω για να δείξω ότι δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα νοθείας (όπως παλιά).


Ακριβώς έτσι, απ' όσο ξέρω. Με την υποσημείωση πως το πρώτο μπολντ δεν αφορά ακριβώς νοθεία (αφού δεν είναι εγγυημένο το τελικό αποτέλεσμα), αλλά ενδεχόμενη προσπάθεια επηρεασμού ή, συνηθέστερα, απλή εφαρμογή του νόμου της ήσσονος προσπαθείας χωρίς σκοπιμότητα, και το δεύτερο κυρίως μαγείρεμα της σταυροδοσίας μεταξύ υποψηφίων του ίδιου κόμματος (φαντάζομαι πως όλοι έχετε ακούσει ιστορίες για κάτι σάκκους με μη διπλωμένα ψηφοδέλτια με σταυρό σε συγκεκριμένη υποψήφια που σχεδόν ισοψηφούσε με συναγωνιστή του ίδιου κόμματος), όχι ευρύτερη, εθνικών διαστάσεων, νοθεία.


----------

